

Marvelous, Bad Ideas That Are Worth Billions - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-marvelous-bad-ideas-that-are-worth-billions

======
Kevin_S
I enjoyed this article a lot, and find the stats behind YC companies success
to be fascinating. Besides the obvious Dropbox AirBnB examples, does anyone
know of other similar stories of ideas that people saw as bad that turned out
to be successful? Doesn't have to be at that scale but I enjoy reading about
these.

~~~
ctdonath
Spongebob Squarepants?

